# Ukraine - UP 100%!!!



## yonnie (18 June 2007)

well, well well folks

Ukraine up 100% last year

so why are we still wasting all those hours looking for the next Ozzie rocket????

triangles, Gann, Elliot Wave, charts/charts and more charts, support and resistance, risk and return, expectancy, fanatics, no time for family, sore eyes, headaches, cant sleep, trembling hands.................


----------



## UPKA (18 June 2007)

*Re: UP 100%!!!*



yonnie said:


> well, well well folks
> 
> Ukraine up 100% last year
> 
> ...




js like the chinese market, goes up easy, comes down just as easy too. js a big bubble, mainly based on speculation not on fundermentals. i think u'll find it harder to sleep holding these stocks


----------

